

National Apprenticeship Week: what inspires us to teach and learn - mwadams
https://blogs.endjin.com/2011/02/on-apprenticeships/

======
mwadams
I'd love to hear more stories about apprenticeships and mentoring in the tech
industry. We don't talk enough about the people who individually inspired us
to learn our craft.

